# 

## Snowdwarf

jak sobie poradzić z tym problemem - wilgoś na posadzce (cegły) i kruszące się tynki na dole ścian - budynek poniemiecki (lata 1920-1930)....proszę o porady

----------


## pitbull

Malo danych. Przegladnij archiwum na ten tamat, poniewaz byl w roznej formie i sprobuj bardziej szczegolowo.

----------

Czy można zasypać piwnicę starego stuletniego domu,w której zbiera się woda podczas roztopów i długotrwałych  opadów.Czy nie wpłynie to niekorzystnie na konstrukcję budynku.Piwnica jest niewykorzystywana i zbyteczna.Proszę o pomoc ,zaznaczam że jestem laikiem w tej dziedzinie.

----------


## dorotag

Można zasypać - a zęsciowo zalać betonem. Najlepiej jednak abyś skontaktował sie z osobą zajmującą się nadzorem budów (np w urzędzie) aby obejrzała stan wszystkich fundamentów - być może przed zasypaniem piwnicy będzie potrzebne izolacja przeciwwilgociowa (a może wzmocnienie ) fundamentu.

----------


## kasta

Witajcie !
Mam budynek podpiwniczony na etapie "wewnętrznej wykończeniówki"
Po intensywnych opadach przy posadzce piwnicy przesącza się woda.
Grunt jest gliniasty. Teren płaski (lekko wzniesiony).
Zastanawiam się nad sposobem przeciwdziałania podciekania piwnicy. Czy wystarczy opaska betonowa. Czy ma sens drenaż opaskowy ?

----------


## YEYO

Nigdy betonowej opaski na gruncie gliniastym. Masz problem z wodą opadową. Ja miałem ten sam niestety. Konieczny jest drenaż i to z warstwą filtracyjną od ławy do powierzchni gruntu (np. kamieniem 8-16 mm). Inne wynalazki nie załatwią sprawy.

----------


## kasta

Dzięki za podpowiedź - tylko jak i gdzie odprowadzać wtedy wodę z drenażu. "Burzówki" u mnie nie ma, glina sięga na pewno co najmniej 2,5 m (ławy mam na głębokości ok 2 m)

----------


## Romano

To samo u mnie , będe kopał dreńaż.Zrób sporą sudzienkę z kręgów np.100 lu 120cm a jak będzie już sporo wody to pomka z pływakiem i w ogródek lub do rowu. Studzienkę przykryj ładną imitacją studni drewnianej, takiej z korbą i wiadrem i daszkiem (stylowa).
Będzie ładnie i pożytecznie!

----------


## kasta

To znaczy, że czeka mnie kopanie studni o głębokości co najmniej 3 m w glinie i dokopywanie się do ław fundamentowych (ok 2m) 
Jest to oczywiście wykonalne, chociaż mało przyjemne (nawiasem mówiąc czytałem przed chwilą wątek o odprowadzaniu deszczówki do studni).
Zastanawiam się jednak, czy wykonanie drenażu na głębokości mniejszej niż poziom ław (np 0,5 m) nie załatwiło by sprawy odkopywania ław - problemem u mnie jest woda opadowa a nie wody gruntowe. Oczywiście problem odprowadzania wody zostaje.

----------


## Romano

Przy opadach długotrwałych i intensywnych to w gruncie nie będziesz miał tylko wody opadowej ale może sie zdarzyc, zwłaszcz a na glinie że będzie to gruntowa. Lepiej zrób drenaż na poziomie ławy. Raz a pożądnie.

----------


## maxvonsopop

jak w temacie. 
odnawiam stara piwnice, jest dosc mocno zawilgocona / ale nie kapie woda jak w jaskini / 
nie chce stosowac ocieplania-izolowania styropianem. 
myslalem o polozeniu tynku elewacyjnego odpornego na wilgoc???

----------


## maxvonsopop

jak w temacie. 
odnawiam stara piwnice, jest dosc mocno zawilgocona / ale nie kapie woda jak w jaskini / 
nie chce stosowac ocieplania-izolowania styropianem. 
myslalem o polozeniu tynku elewacyjnego odpornego na wilgoc???

----------

najpierw zastanow sie skad ta wilgoc
bardzo mozliwe jest, ze masz po prostu piwnice nieogrzewana i np wiosna zaczynasz wentylowac to pomieszczenie
wtedy para azczyna sie skraplac na scianie i masz problem na caly rok
a na wiosne znowu to samo itd

pomysl moze zeby piwnice zaczac ogrzewac a zamim zaczniesz ja wietrzyc to sprawdz temperature jej scian i zmierz wilgotnosc bezwzgledna na zewnatrz
unikniesz efektu odwrotnego do zamierzonego

----------


## DaAn

A czy źródło wilgoci zostało usunięte? To chyba podstawowe pytanie  i zadanie. Myślę, że tynk nie pomoże (pomoże na chwilę), jeśli nie masz dobrych izolacji. 
Chyba we wrześniowym Muratorze był artykuł o osuszaniu piwnic.
a może tu coś znajdziesz:
http://www.muratordom.pl/7637_6052.htm

Ja też muszę niedługo zmierzyć się z tym problemem...
Powodzenia!

----------


## maxvonsopop

budynek nie ma izolacji pionowej. 102 lata temu chyba zapomnieli ja zalozyc albo z biegiem czasu wyparowala...

mysle ze usuniecie zrodla wilgoci jest nie mozliwe ze wzgledu na zbyt wysokie koszy / dla mnie /

pozostaje tylko jakos powstrzymanie lub ograniczenie przenikania od srodka piwnicy.

----------


## invx

to mozesz zapomnic o tynkowaniu, kesli cokolwiek chcesz robic, musisz najpierw osuszyc sciany fundamentowe, zalozyc izolacje pionowa, ew.  jeszce pozioma, zrobic jesli trzeba drenaz, i w tedy dopiero zajac sie tynkowaniem, najpierw musisz usunac przyczyne zawilgocenia

----------


## Pikuś

> to mozesz zapomnic o tynkowaniu, kesli cokolwiek chcesz robic, musisz najpierw osuszyc sciany fundamentowe, zalozyc izolacje pionowa, ew.  jeszce pozioma, zrobic jesli trzeba drenaz, i w tedy dopiero zajac sie tynkowaniem, najpierw musisz usunac przyczyne zawilgocenia


Z komputra mi to wyjąłeś, popieram kolegę w całej rozciągłości   :big grin:

----------

na moj gust to jesli nei masz wyboru to po prostu strzel to farba olejna
a dodatkowo ogrzewaj po prostu pomieszczenie i od czasu do czasu przewietrz

----------


## DaAn

A jak pozbyć się żab   :Lol:  
Podobno ktoś widział (słyszał?) jakieś w mojej norze... Może jakiś brzydki kolor farby je odstraszy?
A tak poważnie, czy ktoś ma pojęcie o kosztach wykonania najprostszej izolacji pionowej?

----------


## Barbara74

kupiłam dom gdzie jest problem z piwnica.Podczas gwałtownej ulewy zdarzają się przypadki, że z kanalizacji miejskiej zalewa fekaliami.poprzedni właściciele zamontowali zasuwę,w razie obawy zalania trzeba ją zamknąć.może wiecie czy jest coś nowocześniejszego i jak sobie z tym poradzić,kratkę odpływową zlikwidowałam w garażu(mieści się w części garażu) co jeszcze?

----------


## ektomek

proponuję zastosować zasuwę burzową która powinna zamknąć się sama. działa ona na zasadzie zaworu zwrotnego. Przycza cofnięcia się ścieków w kanalizacj to już inna bajka ale jestem pewien, że zawinił człowiek.

----------


## Witold

Mam podobny problem - zastosowałem zasuwę burzową na wyjściu z kanalizacji. Są różne od tanich plastikowych do drogich z elektrycznym sterowaniem. Jedno ważne - zasuwa musi być odporna na zjedzenie przez szczury - u mnie wymieniłem na aluminiową bo plastik szczury "wciągają" w ciągu paru tygodni. Producent musi dać na to gwarancję.

----------


## Dominik!

Myślę, że zasuwa burzowa załatwi sprawę!
Ale z tymi szczurami to niezły numer, choć podejrzewam wcale nie jest Ci do śmiechu!!

----------


## kiwal

Mam problem. Co spadnie duzy deszcz zalewa mi piwnice.
Dom ma ok 30 lat i nie mam pojecia jak została wykonana instalacja.

Jak rozwiazac taki problem?

Słyszałem że sa jakieś zawory które działają tak iż przepuszczaja wode w jedna strone tylko. Sprawdzi sie cos takiego u mnie?
Jak to sie fachowo nazywa??

----------


## Sp5es

Z takiego zapytania nic nie wynika.
Przyczyn może być kilkanaście, każda zwalcza się inaczej.
Można napisać książkę.

Na początek radzę przejrzeć forum archiwum  i Muratory.

----------


## kiwal

Przyczyna pewnie jest taka ze kanalizacja podpieta jest pod deszczówke lub na odwrót.

----------


## 1950

popytaj o zasuwę burzową

----------


## kiwal

> popytaj o zasuwę burzową


Jakie sa tego ceny??

----------


## mirasito

Witam serdecznie
powyższy problem sprawił iż stałem się niniejszym kolejnym użytkownikiem tego Forum  :wink: 
W nowym domu posiadam wkopaną nieco, ok 40 cm piwnicę. Niestety wiosną pojawiło się w niej ok 3-4 cm wody. Teren nie jest wcale bagienny ale albo poziom pierwszej wody podskórnej jest płytko albo grunt nieprzepuszczalny i zatrzymuje wodę z roztopów.
Jak skutecznie odizolować piwnicę i uchronić przed zalewaniem? Na szczęście pomieszczenie jeszcze nie jest gotowe, mam nadzieję zamieszkać do zimy  :wink:  i nie trzeba będzie skuwać gresów....
dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## beton44

:ohmy:  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=73594

----------


## mirasito

wielkie dzieki!

----------


## izat

mam kolejne pytanko z serii, jaki macie pomysł na ...............?
otóż dośc płytka piwniczka 1,70 wysokości została głębiej podkopana
dom stary, więc fundament poniżej stanowi glina  :big grin: 
po dużej ulewie piwnica podeszła wodą
podejrzewam, że albo przesiąka od gruntu albo bokami pod fundamentem lub jedno i drugie
jak się zabrać za uszczelnienie tego, od czego zacząć, jakie izolacje położyć??

----------

a ten dom to ma jeszcze komus słuzyc ?

----------


## izat

ma  :sad:

----------


## krotki

po pierwsze zrob w piwnicy dziure tak zeby cala woda (o ile jest) zbierala sie w otwoze i wypompuj wszystko na biezaco zeby wszystko wyschlo, przy okazji zobaczysz czy jest jakas izolacja pozioma.
puzniej mozesz albo obnizyc poziom wody gruntowej w rejonie budynku (pod warunkim ze budynek jest wysoko albo w poblizu jest gleboka kanalizacja deszczowa) albo prubowac doszczelnic scianki fundamentowe.
Powodzenia

----------

jesli ma słuzyc ... to ja radze spowrotem piwniczke zasypac a gline porządnie ubic ...

----------


## _weynrob_

> jesli ma słuzyc ... to ja radze spowrotem piwniczke zasypac a gline porządnie ubic ...


Święte słowa  :big grin:

----------


## izat

nie ma mowy o zasypaniu  :sad: 
właścicielem jest bardzo uparta osoba i chce to jakoś uszczelniać, wylewać tam posadzkę itp 
wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## _weynrob_

Bardzo uparta?? czy tylko trochę?
jak bardzo to niech radzi sobie sama jak troche to przekonaj ja do zasypania  :big grin:

----------


## izat

bardzo uparta i do tego nie znająca się na budowaniu za bardzo  :sad: 
o zasypaniu nie ma mowy, ma tam w dodatku zawisnąć piec 
zastanawiam się czy to dobry pomysł   :Confused: 
 robi zmartwychwstałeś??????????????
co Ty tutaj robisz? :big grin:

----------


## _weynrob_

zawisnąc piec?? dziwny pomysł
a ile lat ma ta bardzo uparta osoba? :smile:

----------


## izat

zawisnąć, nio
osoba ma lat 33

----------


## _weynrob_

Nie wierze w upartosc w tym wieku :big grin:

----------


## izat

to poradzicie co zrobić????
bo weynrob mi chyba nie doradzi  :big grin:

----------


## _weynrob_

moja rada  :big grin:  daj sobie z tym spokój  :smile:  i nie przejmuj sie tym upartym inwestorem  :smile:  
i nie licz na to że ktos ci lepiej doradzi na tym forum niz ja  :big grin:

----------


## izat

> moja rada  daj sobie z tym spokój  i nie przejmuj sie tym upartym inwestorem  
> i nie licz na to że ktos ci lepiej doradzi na tym forum niz ja


a świstak na to <niemożliwe>  :big grin:

----------


## _weynrob_

nie mieszaj w to świstaka  :big grin:

----------


## ochus

Mam ten sam problem z wodą .
Obecnie panuje bardzo duża wilgotność i obawiam się że kociołka to ja bym u siebie nie odważył się powiesić.
Posadzka wybetonowana ale latem gdy był niski poziom wód.
Mam tam tylko graciarnie i mały warsztacik bo lubię czasami podłubać.
Zrobiłem tak jak ktoś wcześniej napisał.
Pomieszczenie zostało obniżone poniżej poziom fundamentów o jakieś 20 cm.
W rogu pomieszczenia głęboka dziura na ok.1 m .
Wstawiłem pompę zanurzeniową i na zasilaniu czasowy wyłącznik tak że raz dziennie się będzie włączać.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marpa

*izat*

z tą twoją piwnicą to drogą bolesna proponuje działać w dwóch kierunkach :

- przede wszystkim od zewnątrz - aby odciąć dopływ wody do budynku - nowa ciężka izolacja pionowa fundamentów domu + drenaż opaskowy , ewentualne wywiercenie studni w celu obniżenia poziomu wody w gruncie .

- drugi etap -wykonanie nowych wylewek w piwnicy z pożadną izolacją przeciwwilgociową , jednym z rozwiązań jest stosowanie foli w płynie 

- obecnie , osuszać , wietrzyć , wylewać wodę 

Co by nie powiedzieć , KOSZT BARDZO DUŻY , a gwarancji nie ma bo wredny grunt gliniasty .Jak się nie uda to tylko sprzedać . 

pozdrawiam MARPA

----------


## SAVAGE7

u mnie to samo. jak długo pada deszcz to woda pojawia się w kotłowni. wymurowałem więc podest na piec i po kłopocie. po kilku dniach woda znika. no ale to tylko kotłownia i nie muszę w niej mieszkać więc nie mam zamiaru szrpać się bez powodu. i tobie radzę to samo bo jak napisał mój przedmówca wywalisz naprawdę duże pieniądze na walkę z żywiołem.

----------

> ... wylewać wodę ...


wylewając wode - mozna udrożnic wodzie "droge" przepływu ...
woda bedzie w szybszym tempie podtapiac ...

pzdr

----------


## JackD

> Napisał marpa
> 
> ... wylewać wodę ...
> 
> 
> wylewając wode - mozna udrożnic wodzie "droge" przepływu ...
> woda bedzie w szybszym tempie podtapiac ...
> 
> pzdr


dokładnie. jak pies się wyleje pod murem to natychmiast bedzie smierdziało w piwnicy.... a z czego sa fundamenty ???
bo jak stary dom i podasdowiony na gruncie gliniastym po podejrzewam, że są układane z kamienia i zamulane wodą z piaskiem... taki fundament to wszystko przepuści....
jak podkopana piwnica poniżej fundamentów to przepuści wszystko. nawet drenaz niewiele pomoże....

----------

> ...bo jak stary dom i podasdowiony na gruncie gliniastym po podejrzewam, że są układane z kamienia i zamulane wodą z piaskiem... taki fundament to wszystko przepuści....
> jak podkopana piwnica poniżej fundamentów to przepuści wszystko. nawet drenaz niewiele pomoże....


pełna zgoda -  mysle tak samo jak *JackD*
a takie przypadki juz opisywano 


> witam, remontuje stary, poniemiecki dom ...





> tak, glina jest usunięta, ale to nie ja ja usunelam, tylko jeden z "najlepszych fachowców" (niech ich wszystkich szlag trafi!!!)  wyciagali gline po to, zeby powiekszyc piwnice i moze mlotem pneumatycznym zrobili tam dziure? pozniej wszystko zostalo zamurowane i jak sie podnosi poziom wody to zalewa piwnice, a dodatkowo ze scian (ale juz nie od studni) wycieka strumieniami woda. To jest jak horror, wilgoc w piwnicy, ciagle mokro , chyba zorganizuje grzybobranie  co zrobic z taka studnia? czy rozwalic ta sciane?( jest juz na niej nowy strop) i latac studnie, a moze zrobic to od wewnatrz studni? a moze ja zasypac? ale czym i co ze zrodlem, ktore ciagle wybija?bede wdzieczna za wszelkie podpowiedzi! pozdrawiam


http://forum.muratordom.pl/posting.php?mode=quote&p=767647
dlatego ta rada - dla *Izat* - zasypac ...

pzdr

----------


## Majka

drenaz naokolo, drenaż równiez pod podłogą piwnicy, potem zalać betonem, zaizolować /zrobic wannę/ i już  :big grin:  
Ale czy naprawdę ktos chce wydać tyle kasy  :Roll:  

nie nalezy wypompowywac wody, bo ona to uwielbia i pcha sie coraz bardziej  :Wink2:

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> ... ewentualne wywiercenie studni w celu obniżenia poziomu wody w gruncie .


Ja mam piwnice , zaizolowane , drenaz opaskowy , 5 studzienek wokol domu w kazdej pompa , wszystko jest ok. W czasie wiosennych roztopow te pompy pracowaly prawie non stop , dlatego zastanawiam sie nad jakims generatorem pradu bo w razie awarii to spodziewam sie potopu w piwnicy. Ale ta studnia mnie zaciekawila. Nie rozumiem jednak dlaczego wykopanie studni obnizy poziom wod gruntowych. Moglibyscie to mi wytlumaczyc?  :Confused:  


*izat* a temu uparciuchowi uswiadom ile to bedzie kosztowac. Powinien wymieknac  :Wink2:

----------


## izat

dom jest stary, fundamenty jak pisał wyżej przedmówca jakieś wapienne, kamienne i ciort wie jakie
postanowiłam się nie wtrącać uparciuchowi, bo żadne argumenty do niego nie trafiają
wzmocnił, domurował  :big grin:  fundament w tej piwnicy
zalał posadzkę betonową zwykłą bez udziwnień
na efekty poczekamy   :Confused:

----------


## simpson

Witam,   :smile:  

    Odziedziczylismy dom budowany w latach 50-tych (oczywiscie XX w.). Pomimo wysokich wód gruntowych poprzedni własciciel sobie i innym na złosć wybudował piwnicę. Przez lata aż do swojej smierci walczył z woda i wilgocia w piwnicy i domu. Teraz nasza rodzina przejęła to wspaniałe dziedzictwo. Ostatnio w zwiazku z popsuta kanalizacja miejska piwnica została zalana sciekami  :Evil:  . 
  Bogu dzięki nikt z nas nie musi mieszkać w tym domu na stałe, ale chętnie ze względu na duży i ciekawy ogród portaktowalibysmy go jako dom letniskowy (w przyszłosci najprawdopobobniej do wyburzenia).
  W zwiazku z tym nie widzac sensu inwestowania w bardzo kosztowne izolacje i drenaże wpadlismy na pomysł zasypania piwnicy piaskiem,  gruzem lub czymkolwiek i jej całkowitej likwidacji wraz z problemami jakie stwarza.
  Czy to jest w ogóle stosowane, czy rzeczywiscie usuwa problem z H2O a jeżeli tak, to jak to sie robi i czy jest to stosunkowo tanie rozwiazanie?
  Dziękuję za konstruktywne sugestie i pozdrawiam.
Dorota

P.S.
  Niech ta historia będzie ostrzeżeniem dla tych którzy buduja piwnicę tam gdzie jest to odradzane liczac na to że będzie dobrze (ostatecznie Wenecja stoi do dzis). Tu akurat tego rodzaju optymizm prowadzi na manowce. Chyba że moga zaiwestować w nowoczesne materiały i rozwiazania.

----------


## DariusN

Witam, pomagam znajomym w remoncie domu (starego) kupili go zimą okazało sie że mają zawilgocone ściany ale od dwuch lat tam nikt nie mieszkał więc myśleli że to od tego co się okazalo że ściany są wilgotne aż od piwnicy wody w piwnicy niema jesli są dni pogodne, jednak wystarczy jeden dzień deszczu woda się pojawia i z tego co wiem to tak maja wszyscy sąsiedzi na wsi, do tego znalazlem dwie studnie i drenacje na podwórku które są podłączone do tych studni a studnie ciągle pełne wody niema gdzie już wykopać trzeciej bo pod góre woda lecieć nie będzie.. Moje pytania są następujące 
Gdy pozbęde się jakoś wody czym osuszyć ściany (pierwszy pomysł to ściągnąć ocieplenie z pieca c.o. i grzac bo piec będzie chodził całyczas na ciepłą wode) 
Słyszałem też o czymś takim, że maluje się ściany i to cudo wypycha wode ze ściany w górę i w dół,  dodam jeszcze że strop piwnicy jest jakiś 1m nad gruntem także od podłogi w górę powinno być sucho a nie jest proszę o jakieś podpowiedzi niestety szukaczka forum mi nie działa (jakieś problemy z moja przeglądarką) taki naprawde gruntowny remont będą mogli wykonać dopiero za dwa trzy lata bo niestety zaporzyczyli sie troche na zakup domu takrze potrzebuje rozwiązań na jakiś czas za każde sugestie będe wdzięczny

----------


## Pawel78

No to mają drobny problem. Metody osuszania ścian i wykonania izolacji są bardzo drogie. Nie ma takiej metody skutecznej którą może wykonać każdy. Do tego potrzebny jest sprzęt i wiedza z zakresu fizyki budowli.
Wg mnie jest tam brak izolacji poziomej i stąd te problemy. Trzeba wykonać izolację poziomą a to wiąże się z kasą dużą kasą.
Zdjęcia z tego terenu i budynku mogą pomóc by coś doradzić.

----------


## DariusN

No witam ponownie, dzisiaj byłem u znajomych i przyjżałem się temu i owemu, więc mokre sciany pomału znikają palenie w piecu pomaga w piwnicy jeszcze wilgoć i tam pewnie trzeba coś będzie kombinować a zauważyłem że dachówki wcale nie wystaja na szczytach i wykuszu i deszcze zacinaja po murach + nieogrzewane wnętrze jak się okazuje 4 a nie 2 lata robiły swoje, ale co najciekawsze woda w piwnicy znikbeła jest biały beton ale rozmawiałem z sąsiadami których terz zalewa i wszyscy zgodnie twerdzą  że woda pojawia się zawsze gdy jest Pełnia  :ohmy:   no jestem w szoku czy to prawda ??? Co moze być tego przyczyną zapchana drenacja na całej wsi u moich znajomych są czyste bo woda z nich się leje do studni sam niewiem co myśleć. fotki terenu postaram się załatwić. Ale ta pełnia????

----------


## zallew

Witam, szukam pomocy jak osuszyć podłogę w piwnicy, ewidentnie lekko podciąga woda, oczywiście nie mam powodzi ale beton ma ciemne plamy. czy powinienem wszystko rozkuć i zrobić nową izolację i wylać nową posadzkę ?? Proszę o poradę !! pozdrawiam Michał

----------


## mixer

Przede wszystkim musisz odkopać fundamenty dookoła domu i ocenić co jest nie tak. Podejrzewam że woda podciąga kapilarnie od gruntu (uszkodzona lub brak izolacji poziomej) Można ją odtworzyć, ale są to dość duże koszty. Są firmy specjalistyczne od osuszania budynków (Aquapol), jęsli chcesz to zadzwoń, przyjadą i zrobią bezpłatną ekspertyze, skąd woda i jak temu zaradzić.

----------


## Barbossa

> Przede wszystkim musisz odkopać fundamenty dookoła domu i ocenić co jest nie tak. Podejrzewam że woda podciąga kapilarnie od gruntu (uszkodzona lub brak izolacji poziomej) Można ją odtworzyć, ale są to dość duże koszty. Są firmy specjalistyczne od osuszania budynków (Aquapol), jęsli chcesz to zadzwoń, przyjadą i zrobią bezpłatną ekspertyze, skąd woda i jak temu zaradzić.


skoro podejrzewasz podciąganie od gruntu (izolacja pozioma) to po co odkopywać fundamenty dookoła?

----------


## mixer

To są podejrzenia, ale sprawdzić trzeba wszystko, może się okazać, że podeszły wody gruntowe, że izolacja pionowa jest uszkodzona. Co z resztą można powiedzieć, nie widząc inwestycji...można tylko dumać..Prawda??

----------


## Raton

A może małym nakładem pracy mozna by wpierw wykonać otwór w podłodze piwnicy tak na ok 1m i sprawdzić czy będzie zbierać się w nim woda. A jak będzie to jak szybko. Docelowo zakopać beczkę z otworami by woda napływała i wstawić pompę z pływakiem.
Jak będzie to masa wody to niestety odkopywanie fundamentów i drenaż.

----------


## KaWo

A może drenaż wokół domu i np. jakiś rów odwadniający? 
To chyba stosunkowo (zaznaczam) najmniejszy koszt, a jeśli obniżysz wody gruntowe w obrębie budynku to nie będą podsiąkać, nie?

A ściany w piwnicy masz suche?

----------


## Barbossa

> A może małym nakładem pracy mozna by wpierw wykonać otwór w podłodze piwnicy tak na ok 1m i sprawdzić czy będzie zbierać się w nim woda. A jak będzie to jak szybko. Docelowo zakopać beczkę z otworami by woda napływała i wstawić pompę z pływakiem.
> Jak będzie to masa wody to niestety odkopywanie fundamentów i drenaż.


Sz.B. na jaką powołuje się jeden z Forumowiczów, mówi, że nie powinno się wody ściągać pod/do budynku, także z wykopaniem studni w obrysie domu celem jej odprowadzenia nie jest dobrym pomysłem

a Autor tematu nie wysilił się ze szczegółami (np z czego ściany, jakie istniejące izolacje, grunt, wody gruntowe itd)

----------


## mixer

więcej danych poprosimy

----------


## nikonel

Witam wszystkich. Wiem że ten temat był wiele razy poruszany na forum ale każdy przypadek mimo podobieństwa zawsze czymś się różni. 
Jakieś dziesięć lat temu rozbudowałem część starego przedwojennego bliźniaka. Cały stary bliźniak jest podpiwniczony ale piwnice są  prawie w połowie  nad poziomem gruntu więc są suche. Moja dobudówka także w projekcie miała piwnicę ale tylko w połowie dobudowanej części. Fachowcy budując tą piwnicę i tak podnieśli jej posadzkę o jakieś 30 cm wyżej niż przewidywał projekt ( z powodu wód gruntowych). Dobudowana piwnica jest mimo tego o jakieś 50 cm głębiej niż stare piwnice. Cały teren wokół domu to ciężki grunt gliniasto iłowy.  Fachowcy jak to fachowcy spieprzyli temat z izolacjami bo po zakończeniu budowy piwnica cała pływała. Nie miałem żadnego doświadczenia budowlanego więc wyszedłem na ich robocie jak wyszedłem. Podłoga piwnicy w pierwszej warstwie zalana jest około 20 cm. betonu szczelnego. Potem nałożyłem masę izolacyjną - nie pamiętam dokładnie jaką ale był to jakiś gumiasty lepik przeznaczony do izolacji- na to beton około 10 cm. kolejną masę i kolejną warstwę betonu. Wzdłuż ścian na styku z posadzką wylałem betonowe ławy na wysokość około 30 cm. Cały czas pomimo tego woda ciekła ścianami. Zrobiłem więc drenaż budynku ale oczywiście tylko mojej części. Drenaż blokowany był jeszcze przez np. taras i niepodpiwniczoną część budynku co go tylko odsuwało od piwnicy. Problemem był także opadający teren co nie pozwoliło mi wkopać się zbyt głęboko. 
Drenaż pomógł na tyle że przestało ciec po ścianach. Wykopałem więc w piwnicy około metrowy otwór o średnicy około 70 cm w którym umieściłem podziurawioną   rurę i obsypałem ją żwirem. Ta rura ściąga ze swojej okolicy wodę. Niestety mimo tego wszystkiego jak pada przez dłuższy czas, pokazuje się woda na posadzce a za nią na ścianie grzyb ( niejadalny ). 
Myślałem że woda gruntowa z powodu wysokiego ciśnienia przechodzi przez warstwy izolacyjne posadzki i dlatego skułem dzisiaj kilka kafli podłogowych ale ku mojemu zdziwieniu klej pod kaflami był suchutki. Myślę teraz że woda dostaje się szczelinami na styku posadzek a nadlanej ławy betonowej przy ścianach. Kując kafelki chciałem przekuć się przez wszystkie warstwy posadzki tworząc wzdłuż ścian rów w który umieściłbym rurę drenarską i skierowałbym ją do wykopanej dziury w piwnicy. Chciałem także tak jak tylko by się dało wybrać glinę spod posadzek wzdłuż drenażu i podmienić ją żwirem. 
Teraz nie mam pojęcia co robić i czy mój pomysł ma sens. Od cholery roboty, rozszczelniam posadzkę i nie mam gwarancji że woda w piwnicy pochodzi spod posadzki czy też pochodzi ona z zewnątrz budynku. Myślałem że drenaż wewnątrz budynku mocno osłabi ciśnienie wody gruntowej i pozwoli znaleźć jej nowe ujście.  
Znacie już historię mojego życia, więc czekam na Wasze rady związane z moim piwnicznym basenem.[/b]

----------


## Barbossa

drenaż w chałupie - błąd
brak ciągłości izolacji ściana/ ława/ posadzka - błąd
przekładaniec posadzkowy - bez sensu

cieknie z pewnością na styku ławy z posadzką, jak już zauważyłeś, 
lekarstwo - uciąglenie izolacji

nie bardzo rozumiem "nadlane ławy"
jest izolacja pomiędzy ławą a ścianą fundamentową?

no i co masz w piwnicy, jak ma być zagospodarowana?

----------


## pelsona

Idealny post dla zwolenników piwnic, który przewinął się ostatnio.
Na Twoim miejscu ściągnął bym kogoś jednak kompetentnego w tej materii. Na forum na trzech zabierających głos będziesz miał cztery różne odpowiedzi. Współczuję Ci. 
pzdr

----------


## Geno

> Idealny post dla zwolenników piwnic, który przewinął się ostatnio.
> Na Twoim miejscu ściągnął bym kogoś jednak kompetentnego w tej materii. Na forum na trzech zabierających głos będziesz miał cztery różne odpowiedzi. Współczuję Ci. 
> pzdr


Jasne.

Rodzice mieszakją na osiedlu w którym 90% domów ma piwnice, nikt z nimi jak dotąd problemów nie miał.

Natomiast jak ktoś kłuje się brudną igłą i ma pretensję,że skóra żółta to już inna sprawa.

----------


## pelsona

Geno nie zajmuj się tym co napisał pelsona i komentuj tego tylko coś doradź strapionej duszyczce   :Confused:

----------


## Geno

> Geno nie zajmuj się tym co napisał pelsona i komentuj tego tylko coś doradź strapionej duszyczce


Chwilowo  brak czasu, obiad właśnie kończe. Wróć, lunch to sie teraz nazywa   :Mad:

----------


## laziale

jestem ze Starg-du będę w kwietniu w Szczecinie napisz dzielnicę i ew. nr telef mogę pomóc .robiłem podobne prace lecz bez oglądnięcia zagadnienia prawie nic nie można pomóc[/quote]

----------


## laziale

jestem ze Starg-du będę w kwietniu w Szczecinie napisz dzielnicę i ew. nr telef mogę pomóc .robiłem podobne prace lecz bez oglądnięcia zagadnienia prawie nic nie można pomóc[/quote]

----------


## nikonel

dzielnica górny Golęcin. Jeżeli chodzi o te nadlane ławy to może użyłem złego wyrażenia. Czytałem w muratorze że można zrobić tzw. wannę z betonu nadlewając przy ścianach beton . Ja nadlałem go około 30 cm w górę przy wszystkich wewnętrznych ścianach. ale myślę że mój błąd polegał na tym że nie wylałem go razem z posadzką tworząc jednolitą warstwę.
Jeżeli chodzi o ten drenaż wewnątrz piwnicy ta także czytałem o tym w poradach muratora. Po za tym mój kolega który mieszka na tej samej dzielnicy miał podobny problem z tym że on nie ma tak głębokiej piwnicy i wystarczył mu tylko otwór w którym trzyma pompę.
Czy myślicie że taki wewnętrzny drenaż to pomyłka a jeżeli tak to dlaczego przecież tak jak zewnętrzny odprowadzałby wodę a woda gruntowa jest w/g mnie dokładnie wszędzie i jak się podnosi jej poziom to w każdym miejscu,  i w momencie jak napotyka posadzkę wzrasta jej ciśnienie i właśnie dlatego myślałem o takim drenażu aby  to ciśnienie zniwelować. Myślę że to dobry pomysł.
Mój dylemat dotyczy tego że nie wiem czy woda pochodzi spod posadzki czy też dostaje się przez ścianę zewnętrzną.

----------

> ... Czy myślicie że taki wewnętrzny drenaż to pomyłka a jeżeli tak to dlaczego...


pomyłka, dlatego ze udrażniasz przepływ wody do domu ...

----------


## nikonel

Panowie w jaki więc sposób pozbyć się wody. Jak uszczelnić połączenie ławy z fundamentem od wewnątrz. Znajomy budowlaniec podpowiedział mi żebym poprzewiercał ściany piwnicy przy ławach pod skosem w dół co kilka cm i wpuścił w nie jakiś płyn - nie pamiętam nazwy - ale blokujący wodę. To ma mi pomóc na zawilgocenie ścian od dołu. Ten znajomek nie wiedział jednak jak zablokować przeciek wody. 
Pomocy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Last Rico

> Panowie w jaki więc sposób pozbyć się wody. Jak uszczelnić połączenie ławy z fundamentem od wewnątrz. !


Myślę że twoje kłopoty wynikają z niewłaściwego podejścia do tego zadania. Niestety "drenaż"
jaki wykonałeś od wewnątrz to błąd - koncentrujesz się jak wodę z domu wyrzucić, a nie na tym
jak jej do domu nie wypuścić. Uszczelnianie piwnicy od wewnątrz to jak naklejanie łatki na koło
od zewnątrz. Parcie powietrza na łatkę w oponie ma ją ciągle dopychać do dziury, a nie próbować
ją odkleić.  :smile:  Poza tym przechodząca woda niesie ze sobą różne związki i na dłuższą metę może
na ścianę działać destrukcyjnie. Dom trzeba odkopać niestety, ale tym razem już do właściwej
głębokości . To rozwiązanie wydaje się trudne, ale gwarantuje pełny sukces.

----------


## pierwek

> To rozwiązanie wydaje się trudne, ale gwarantuje pełny sukces.


nie używałbym w tym wypadku tak mocnych sformułowań - lepsze byłoby chyba zdanie : To rozwiązanie wydaje się trudne, ale daje szanse na pełny sukces.

----------


## nikonel

jeszcze drenażu wewnątrz piwnicy nie wykonałem. Jeżeli chodzi o drenaż od zewnątrz to jasna sprawa że powinien być ale jak on się spisze jeżeli  drenu nie ma po stronie sąsiadów a ich na to nie namówię.  Woda przecież płynie także od ich strony. Ja ma już drenaż wokół swojej części budynku i mogę jeszcze położyć np. drugi przed nim - trochę głębiej lub pogłębić istniejący ale czy np. nie ryzykuję podmyciem ściany zewnętrznej która nie jest podpiwniczona a jej ława jest wyżej o jakieś 30-40 cm od ław ścian przy piwnicy. Ten drenaż musiałbym przecież dać na głębokość ław piwnicznych. 
Sami widzicie że to nie takie proste lecz co kilka głów to nie jedna i może pomożecie mi  znaleźć odpowiedź na mój problem.

----------


## nikonel

Panowie a co powiecie o takim rozwiązaniu. Obkopuję dom na głębokość poniżej ławy najniższej piwnicy na jakieś 30 -50 cm. Obkopuję go około 0,5-1 metra od fundamentów aby nie doszło do obsunięcia czy podmycia. Dochodzę wykopem na wysokość ściany dzielącej moją połowę domu a połowę sąsiada. Tutaj mam podpiwniczoną w całości dom o jakieś 50 cm wyżej niż nowa piwnica. Przekopuję się przez posadzkę starych piwnic  wzdłuż ściany dzielącej mnie i sąsiada i kładę na tej samej co na zewnątrz głębokości drenaż i w ten sposób zamykam odrenowanie całej mojej części domu. Oczywiście w takim wypadku rury drenarskie w dwóch miejscach przecinałyby fundamenty starej części ale o jakieś 50-60 cm pod nimi. Czy to jest dobre wyjście ?

----------


## Last Rico

Mało rzeczy nie da się zrobić na tym świecie, zawsze chodzi tylko o to, jakim nakładem sił i środków.
Budynek to środowisko techniczne i nie ma tam miejsca na cuda, jeśli woda nie jest wyciskana
wprost przez  posadzkę (parcie od dołu) to prawidłowy drenaż musi osuszyć twoje piwnice.

Sam rozumiesz że masz dość "niekonwencjonalnie" wylane ławy (jedna wyżej druga niżej) dlatego
odwodnienie też musi być zrobione niekonwencjonalnie. Na początek spróbuj zrobić jakiś rysunek
z wymiarami zabudowań, nanieś głębokości posadowienia ław w stosunku to powierzchni gruntu,
zaznacz kierunek pochyłości działki oraz stopień tej pochyłości ( np. ile cm upadu na 5 mb )

Pytanie jest takie:  Czy woda przedostaje się w sposób ciągły, czy okresowo wiosna / jesień ?
Czy wiesz jaki jest normalny stan wód gruntowych ?
Jednocześnie chce ci wyraźnie powiedzieć, w tym roku jest już za późno na takie prace, 
kopanie głębokich wykopów wokół istniejącego już domu trzeba robić latem

----------


## nikonel

załączam szkice mojej piwnicy i budynku. Dodam jeszcze że moje stare piwnice są na tej samej głębokości co piwnice sąsiada tj. ok.100 cm poniżej poziomu gruntu.

----------


## frupper

Na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda że przyczyną problemu jest część niepodpiwniczona w Twoim budynku która działa jak jedna kapilara w połączeniu ze spadkiem i drenażem wykonanym z jednej strony płycej . Powoduje to gromadzenie się wody na jednym poziomie , który jest niestety powyżej tej głębiej posadowionej ławy i dlatego pojawia się w pomieszczeniu które z nią bezpośrednio sąsiaduje . Komplikacją jest też bezpośrednie sasiedztwo innego budynku , który jak rozumiem jest umiejscowiony na wyższej warstwicy niż Twój.
wg mnie jedynym dostępnym rozwiazaniem jest wykonanie drenażu zewn. dookoła budynku na głębokości najgłębszej ławy ze spadkiem 5-8% zgodnym ze spadkiem naturalnym gruntu lub warstw w gruncie. Drenażu wewn. radziłbym w Twoim przypadku nie robić...

----------


## nikonel

Też tak uważam ale czy nie myślisz że drenaż powinien być zamknięty tj. wokół całego ( mojego i sąsiada) budynku. Tyle że sąsiad nie myśli o robieniu drenażu. Czy w takim razie mogę przekopać się przez moje stare piwnice i tam wstawić rury drenarskie. Myślę że jeżeli  drenaż nie będzie zamknięty to woda swobodnie będzie napływać od strony sąsiada.
Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy drenaż mogę zrobić w jakiejś odległości od ścian fundamentowych czy też muszę robić przy samych ścianach? Czy nie istnieje ryzyko podmyci fundamentów które są płycej usadowione? Czy używać folii od strony ścian fundamentów ?

Przykład  położenia drenu

----------


## frupper

> Też tak uważam ale czy nie myślisz że drenaż powinien być zamknięty tj. wokół całego ( mojego i sąsiada) budynku. Tyle że sąsiad nie myśli o robieniu drenażu. Czy w takim razie mogę przekopać się przez moje stare piwnice i tam wstawić rury drenarskie. Myślę że jeżeli  drenaż nie będzie zamknięty to woda swobodnie będzie napływać od strony sąsiada.
> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy drenaż mogę zrobić w jakiejś odległości od ścian fundamentowych czy też muszę robić przy samych ścianach? Czy nie istnieje ryzyko podmyci fundamentów które są płycej usadowione? Czy używać folii od strony ścian fundamentów ?
> 
> Przykład  położenia drenu


W tej opcji drenaż zamknięty wymagałby przekopania go wewnątrz piwnic od strony sasiada - i to bedzie błąd bo będzie sciągał wodę z jego obszaru do wnętrza Twego budynku. Wg mnie rura drenarska w odległości ok. 30-60 cm od ściany fundamentowej czy krawedzi zewn. ławy na głębokosci jak pisałem wczesniej i tylko na zewnatrz Twojego budynku , ale ze spadkami warstw lub terenu aby zmniejszyć ciśnienie na styku twoich piwnic z sąsiadowymi. Drenaż od strony sasiada możesz zacząć prowadzić 1,5 mb od ścian rurą , która będzie niemal równoległa do waszych granic a następnie łagodnym łukiem zbliżyć się do ściany. Całośc nalezałoby starannie wykonac w zakresie prowadzenia rur ale i wykonania sączków(im płycej warstwa nieprzepuszczalna tym saczek powinien mieć większą szerokość licząc od ściany. Przy odkopywaniu oczywiście wykonanie poprawnej izolacji pionowej tylko może pomóc (pamiętaj o połączeniu tej izolacji z poziomą ław), można ją wspomóc folią kubełkową pamiętając o podwinięciu  pod sączek i rurę drenarską przy wywijaniu na ławę. Nie wiem czy obecna pogoda jest najlepsza do tych prac ...

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## nikonel

Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem ale jeżeli proponujesz przeprowadzenie drenażu po stronie działki sąsiada to niestety ale nie dam rady. Poprostu on się na to nie zgodzi. Dlatego też wpadłem na pomysł przekopania własnych piwnic i położenia tam rur, bo w przeciwnym razie woda pomimo drenażu na zewnątrz mojej części i tak będzie się lała ze strony sąsiada , potem pod moimi piwnicami aż do nowej , zalewanej piwnicy.

----------


## frupper

Źle mnie zrozumiałeś - nie proponuję robić drenażu u sąsiada, a już odradzam (jak inni przede mną) drenaż w piwnicy. Jeżeli woda podsiąkałaby od piwnicy sąsiada miałbyś mokre posadzki i ściany w piwnicy od strony jego budyku - z rysunków wynika ,że są po przeciwnej stronie i tamten obszar należy odwodnić. Wykonaj drenaż wzdłuż swoich ścian i połącz go w jeden odpływ w najniższym miejscu (będzie to w uproszczeniu w kształcie Y) - pamiętaj o zachowaniu sporego spadku - min. na 10mb spadek 0,5 m

----------


## nikonel

Teraz Cię zrozumiałem. W przyszłym roku zrobię chyba tak jak mówisz ale zamiast kłaść nowy drenaż, wykopię stary i poprawię jego głębokość. Natomiast jeżeli chodzi o stare, moje i sąsiada piwnice to zanim wybudowałem dobudówkę z nową piwnicą ( przypominam o 50 cm głębiej usadowioną od starych piwnic ) to na posadzkach starych piwni przy dużych opadach podłoga była wilgotna. Dlatego też nadal myślę że nowa piwnica ze względu na swoją głębokość działa na pobliski teren jak studnia która zaciąga wody gruntowe z pobliskiej okolicy, w tym też z gleby od strony domu sąsiada. Dlatego właśnie obawiam się nadal że pomimo poprawionego drenażu zostawię ponad 10 metrowy odcinek pod budynkiem który nie ma odwodnienia i woda spod niego skupi się na mojej piwnicy.
A, dodam jeszcze bo chyba to pominąłem że latem jest sucho w grę wchodzi jesień, wiosna i zima z odwilżami.

----------


## frupper

Dlatego pisałem o rozpoczęciu drenażu nie przy samym styku waszych budynków i granicy ale wystartowanie przynajmniej 1,5 - 2mb od wspomnianego punktu aby przechwycić maksymalną ilość wody idącą od działki sąsiada i stopniowe dojście drenem do budynku łagodnym łukiem , większa bedzie tez tu objetość sączków żwirowych aby działały w miarę wydajnie, dużo pracy ale powinno pomóc.

Pozdr


czerwony - rura drenarska
brąz - sączki

----------


## Last Rico

Nie odzywam się bo brakuje mi czasu. Obawiam się że typowe podejście drenarskie tu nie zadziała,
kolega Frupper dobrze ci radzi żebyś nie drenował wody spod bryły domu, tego nie rób. 
Gdyby mnie taki temat dotyczył, to postąpiłbym dość radykalnie, przeciąłbym drogę wodzie
i wodę skanalizował. Wykop wokół mojej części domu zasypałbym żwirem, woda odprowadzona
do np. studni chłonnej. Pochyłość terenu pozwoli na takie rozwiązanie. Typowe koparki kopią do
4 m głębokości, a tobie tyle nie potrzeba.

Stan przed:



Stan po:

----------


## frupper

Last Rico - Twój pomysł jest bardzo dobry - ale niewykonalny chyba u kolegi Nikonel... Tam gdzie zaplanowałeś barierę drenarską jest z tego co dobrze zrozumiałem dom sasiada i jego działka . Dlatego podsunąłem pomysł pośredni a w miarę wykonalny przy tej sytuacji - aby rozpocząć drenaż nie tyle przy budynku ale wzdłuż granicy z sąsiadem aby odwodnienie objęło jak największy obszar poniżej warstwic granicy z sąsiadem. Jest to też istotne o tyle że nie znamy ukladu warstw w gruncie ( a nie zawsze muszą mieć one przebieg równoległy do powierzchni ziemi) .

----------


## nikonel

Panowie. Spadek jaki podałem dotyczy tylko terenu będącego na wysokości domu. Reszta przed spadkiem jest to teren płaski o długości około 20m na którym mieści się płot, chodnik i ulica a za spadkiem także jest teren płaski na długości około 20m. ( patrz szkic ). Akurat mój dom stoi na takim spadku. Jeżeli chodzi o spadek jaki proponujesz w rurze drenarskiej  min. na 10mb spadek 0,5 m to jest z tym ciężka sprawa gdyż nie wyrobię się z głębokością do studzienki. Od najdalszego punktu przy domu do studzienki mam ok. 35m więc potrzebowałbym 1,7 m luzu na spadek plus metraż na głębokość najniższych ław. Moja studzienka nie jest aż taka głęboka. Mój spadek to myślę że maksymalnie 15-10 cm/10mb.

----------


## Last Rico

Zaraz zaraz, wg. mnie to woda nacieka od strony ....no właśnie kolega zapomniał zaznaczyć kierunki
świata, ale z podanych rysunków, rzutu  i spadku terenu wygląda na to, że rów przechwytujący
byłby możliwy do wykonania. Rozumiem że woda podcieka ze strony prawej do lewej (na szkicu).
To że masz płytką studzienkę, to jeszcze nie przeszkoda, moja była kopana na 3,40 m i udało się  :wink:

----------


## frupper

A ja nadal uważam ,że należy pogłębić drenaż od strony gdzie jest opisana głębokość 80 cm , tam nie ma podpiwniczenia i masa gruntu działa jak kapilara podciągając wodę pod budynek dzięki płytszej ławie i prawdopodobnie układowi warst w gruncie. Oczywiście drenaż przechwytujacy też jest wskazany ale przy tej sytuacji musiałby być dość głęboki . Tak na marginesie - jeżeli problemem jest pogłębienie studzienki - to wg mnie nie ma co zabierać się za całość, spadek 1,5-1 cm na mb jest nawet trudny do uzyskania w czasie prac (łatwo w czasie zasypywania zniwelować go) - nie będzie to działać wydajnie.

----------


## nikonel

zmierzyłem dokładnie. Studzienka jest oddalona o 30 m od najdalszego punktu gdzie musiałbym wpiąć się z drenem. Jest to punkt na granicy mojej posesji z posesją sąsiada po stronie budynku z płytkimi fundamentami. Teraz licząc głębokość położenia rur wychodzi : 120 cm ( głębokość ław zalewanej piwnicy) plus 70 cm ( różnica poziomów). To się równa 190 cm. Od takiej głębokości musiał bym kłaść rury drenarskie. Teraz muszę dodać spadek rur w stronę studzienki. Jeżeli miałby on wynosić 50cm na 10mb to na 30 metrach wyniósł by 1,5 m. Czyli w studzienkę wchodziłby na głębokości 3,4metra !!!!! Przecież to masakra. Nie wiem dlaczego liczycie 0,5m spadku na 10mb. Wszędzie gdzie nie czytałem o drenażach zaleca się spadek minimum 0,4-0,5 % na 1mb- czyli 5mm/1mb. Biorąc nawet 2%/1mb wynosi to 20 cm / 10mb, to i tak za dużo bo w studzienkę wchodziłbym na głębokości 2,5 m.  
Chyba jedyna rozwiązanie to zastosowanie studzienki wcześniej gdzieś na 20 metrze rury i wsadzenie w nią pompy z pływakiem.
Co wy na to.

----------


## dziubek25077

JEstem przed zalaniem stropu nad piwnicą, i mam mały problem, bo po ostatnich deszczach miałem w piwnicy (posadzka wybetonowana - 10 cm betonu więc jest szczelnie) kilka cm wody, wybralem ją przy pomocy pompki, reszte łopatą do wiadra i heja.
Ale jest mokrawo i czuć taką wilgoć, do tego wszystko już zastęplowane, srop wydeskowany więc zerowy dostęp słońca żeby to wysuszć.
Wentylacja jest bo okienku do zrutu opału no i wejscie biegu schodów, ale to mało.
Co zrobić żeby ustrzeć się przed wdarciem się wilgoci w mury???
Niechciałbym z nią walczyć potem przez reszte życia, a do ogrzewania CO jeszcze troche musze poczekać.
Co radzicie???
Pozdro !!!

----------


## edde

jezeli masz dobrze zaizolowaną piwnice z zewnątrz to niemasz się czym martwić, nie pierwsza i nie ostatnia to tak awilgoć w piwnicy, ja piwnice robiłem w marcu, zalewało regularnie, jak to wiosną, po zalaniu stropu pompowałem, dołek w najniższym miejscu ('równego"  :wink:  chudziaka) i pompa zanurzeniowa do brudnej wody, i tak regularnie po każdym większym deszczu, burzy, (przy czym czesto nie o razu a po kilku dobrych dniach), bo mimo z ebył strop to lało się równo przez dziure kominową, schody wdól do piwnicy z zewnątrz itp., czym bardziej w góre ze ścianami to jakoś tak mniej się lało w dół, po drugim stropie całkiem przyzwoice,  po rozszalowaniu piwnicy warto tyllko ją do czysta wysprzątać z wszelkiego syfu żeby sobie ładnie przesychała, teraz po membranie na dachu, wymurowaniu komina ze wstępna obróbką, obsypaniem spadkowym fundamentów, prawie do zera ograniczyłą się jakakolwiek woda wpiwnicy, zostały jeszcze te drzwi z zewnątrz do kotłowni tylko, a piwnica suchutka jak \by wody 20cm nigdy tam nie było  :wink:

----------


## Kris2222

dokładnie , niema sie czym martwić , wszystko wyschnie ,

----------


## dziubek25077

Ok dzięki, wysprzątam tylko po rozszalowaniu bo faktycznie naśmiecone dość sporo zaprawą i wiórami desek
Pozdro !!!

----------


## lee28

Przy stanie 0 to sie tym nie przejmuj, ja miałem 20cm wody w piwnicy i nic sie nie stało przez zimę.

----------


## nikonel

No panowie, szlag mnie trafia z tą wodą a na dodatek nadal nie wiem jak wykonać dobrze drenaż. Gdzie bym nie czytał ( a przeczytałem mnóstwo artykułów) to połowa z nich różni się od siebie diametralnie. Jeżeli chodzi o spadek rur to w 90% występuje on w wielkości od 0,5% do 3% ma mb. Czyli od 5mm do 3 cm na mb. I to jest jasne. Natomiast położenie rur jest już wielką niewiadomą.  W niektórych artykułach pisze że rury należy kłaść przy ławach a w innych że w odległości min. 0,5m od ławy. W niektórych pisze że pod żadnym pozorem nie można kłaść rur poniżej poziomu ław a w innych że nie ma z tym problemu. Odnosząc się do mojego domu, żeby cokolwiek zadziałało z odwodnieniem to muszę położyć rury poniżej ław i to sporo poniżej, ale nie wiem czy po kilku latach nie będzie pękał mi dom od podmycia tych ław. Nie wiem też w jakiej odległości od ław kłaść te rury. Jeżeli ktoś z was zna odpowiedź na moje pytania to proszę o odpisanie.

----------


## frupper

Jeżeli ułożysz rury 0,5 m od ław , nawet poniżej ich poziomu nie powinno się nic stać - ważne aby nie naruszać warstw gruntu pod ławą i w bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie - jeżeli jest dużo wody w okolicach ławy to właśnie zadaniem drenażu jest jej odprowadzenie - bez drenażu i tak masz wodę pod ławami - dlatego pojawia się wewnątrz piwnicy.

----------


## angielka

ja miałam taka zalewaną piwnicę, ale na szczęście na dzień dzisiejszy jest suchutko. Pierwotnie mieliśmy zaizolowana piwinicę z zewnątrz deitermanem superflex 10 (jak dobrze pamiętam) i przed zasypaniem wyglądało to bardzo dobrze, położone wg zaleceń producenta na odpowiednią grubość (na to jeszcze styropian aqua) a jeżeli chodzi o podłogę to mieliśmy wylany chudy beton na to folia i znów beton, ale już B20. I miało być super. Ale nie było. 
Po paru miesiącach od zasypania w piwnicy mieliśmy jakieś 40 cm wody!!! Miałam wrażenie, że woda przeciskała się i przez ściany i przez podłogę. Przekopałam internet w poszukiwaniu sposobu na tą wodę - wszyscy mówili rób drenaż, ale ja nie mam gdzie odprowadzić wody z drenażu, teren gliniasty, niski i nawet studnia chłonna nie odbierałaby wody (moje przypuszczenie stąd, że na działce mam wykonane odwierty pod sondy do pompy ciepła i te rury stoją tam w wodzie (akurat dla pompy to super :smile: ). Zdecydowaliśmy się z mężem mimo dość dużych kosztów na izolację od wewnątrz (tak od wewnątrz) preparatami uszczelniającymi poprzez krystalizację marki Hydrostop. Zadzwoniłam do tej firmy, opowiedziałam co się dzieje w mojej piwnicy i takie dostałam rady:
1. izolację zaczynać od góry i powoli schodzić do  dołu
2. wykuć wszystkie fugi tak gdzieś ok 1-2 cm głebokości między bloczkami betonowymi
3. uzupełnić te fugi zaprawą wodoszczelną, tak żeby była gładka powierzchnia ściany
4. tak gdzieś po kilku dniach zamalować ściany (dwie warstwy) mieszanką profesjonalną i tajk pomalowane ściany utrzymywać w wilgoci!!! nie mogą szybko wyschnąć - ja brałam duży pędzel i skrapiałam wodą
5. i teraz zależy od piwnicy - można to juz zostawić, powinno pomóc (zalezy od sytuacji), a jeżeli sa jeszcze jakiś przecieki to zatynkować ścianę ta sama zaprawą którą się uzupełniało fugi
6. podłoga: my zamalowaliśmy ta samą mieszanką co ściany - 2 krotnie nie żałując, a następnie przyjechali panowie i zrobili nam ostateczną wylewkę tak gdzieś 8 cm, a ja po dwóch dobach jeszcze raz dla pewności pomalowałam mieszanką profesjonalną (bo beton musi być "świeży")
I to wszystko. 
Pracy było mnóstwo, póki zrobiliśmy ściany to wodę trzeba było i tak codziennie wybierać, a robiliśmy to sami, bo "fachowcy" pukali się w czoło
Na dzień dzisiejszy w piwnicy przyklejona jest terakota a ściany otynkowane normalna zaprawą (bo ten tynk wodoszczelny to tylko był tak 1 m nad podłogę) i  pomalowane na biało. ZEro wody, zero wilgoci. Ale i tak codziennie tam zaglądam i patrze czy nic sie nie dzieje (jakaś schiza 0 mam nadzieje, że mi przejdzie)
Mam nadzieję, że rzuciłam inne światło na kwestię uszczelnienia piwnicy
Okazuje się, że każda się da (ale nie dysperbitem i temu podobnym) i  w każdych warunkach( ale też trzeba w to włożyć dużo pracy i uzbroić się w cierpliwość ( i o ile to możliwe zapewnić dobrą wentylację)

----------

potwierdzam skuteczność metody izolacji "od środka"

----------


## jkrzyz

Sprawdzałeś, jaki jest przekrój geologiczny twojej działki? Wiesz, jaki jest poziom wód gruntowych? Rozwiązaniem twojego problemu jest obniżenie poziomu wód gruntowych w pobliżu twojego domu poniżej poziomu ław.
Przy korzystnym układzie warstw w gruncie być może wystarczy wykonać odpowiednie studnie chłonne .
Jeśli robisz drenaż, to musisz mieć pewność, że tą wodę skutecznie odprowadzasz czyli w miejsce gdzie jej nie ma.

----------


## savanna12

Ja mam czesciowe podpiwniczenie i wode w piwicy w jednym miejscu ..szlak mnie trafia .
Od frontu mam drenaż na 2 metry głeboki (tam co na rysunku jest80 cm )
drenaż dziła w 90% .Wczesniej w całej piwnicy zbierała sie woda a teraz juz tylko nacieka spod jednej sciany .Przypuszczam ze te 2 metry jest za płytko ,planuje drugo drenaż w tym rogiu na głębokosc 3 metrów .

----------


## robertus86

http://www.fundament.icopal.pl/index...ge=rozwiazania - tutaj producent proponuje rozne rozwiazania z tym ze nalezalo by je wykonac juz na etapie budowy domu jednak moze cos podpowie pozdrawiam

----------


## nikonel

OK. ale nadal nie podpowiedzieliście mi w temacie ułożenia rur. To stanowi mój problem.

----------


## savanna12

> Nie odzywam się bo brakuje mi czasu. Obawiam się że typowe podejście drenarskie tu nie zadziała,
> kolega Frupper dobrze ci radzi żebyś nie drenował wody spod bryły domu, tego nie rób. 
> Gdyby mnie taki temat dotyczył, to postąpiłbym dość radykalnie, przeciąłbym drogę wodzie
> i wodę skanalizował. Wykop wokół mojej części domu zasypałbym żwirem, woda odprowadzona
> do np. studni chłonnej. Pochyłość terenu pozwoli na takie rozwiązanie. Typowe koparki kopią do
> 4 m głębokości, a tobie tyle nie potrzeba.
> 
> Stan przed:
> 
> ...


A ja mam pytanie .Tez chcę wykonac drenaż przechwytujący ..
Tam gdzie ggłębokośc drenażu 80 cm ja mam prawie 2 metry i jest on odsuniety od budynku o 1 metr .Teraz woda napłatwa do piwnicy i chciał bym wykonac taki drenaż przechwytujący i prosze powiedzcie mi na jaka odległość mogę sie bezpiecznie zbliżyć od tego drenaż u co jest juz na 2 metry ..Mam czesciowe podpiwniczenie i woda przedostaje mi sie do piwnicy na pewnym odciunku gdzie prawdopodobnie dotychczasowy drenaż jest poprostu za wysoko ..musi iśc niżej .Czy jak zrobię go około 1 metra i załóżmy naj głębiej jak sie uda wykopac koparkowemu to nie zagrozi to mojemu budynkowi?

----------


## savanna12

:cry:

----------


## nikonel

Cześć wszystkim. Jutro zaczynam kopać wykopy pod drenarz ale szczerze mówiąc boję się czy napewno położone dreny poniżej ław fundamentów nie spowoduja ich podmycia. Dreny będą metr od ław. Proszę jeszcze raz o pomoc i wypowiedzi tych wszystkich którzy mają na ten temat stu procentową pewność.

----------


## fighter1983

Kolego, to jest b.poważny problem, bardzo trudno znaleźć prawdziwa przyczyne dostawania się wody i każda próba uszczelnienia bedzie kosztowna a i tak nie da 100% pewności nawet gdy sie obejrzy Twoj przypadek.
Istnieje taki produkt: Schomburg Aquafin 2K izolacja przeciwwodna odporna na cisnienie negatywne (czyli to ktore wystepuje przy stosowaniu izolacji od wewnatrz budynku) w 3 przypadkach w warszawie pomoglo, jednak tu byla pewnosc, ze woda dostajaca sie do scian zostala zatrzymana przed podciaganiem kapilarnym po scianie w gore budynku, ponadto cisnienie napierajacej wody nie bylo duze.
jezeli chodzi o nasz rynek (warszawski) moim Guru jezeli chodzi o izolacje fundamentow jest Jarek Kurach z MC Bauchemie 608-48-48-03 facet kocha to co robi i wcale bym sie nie zdziwil gdyby bral prysznic w srodkach bitumicznych  :big tongue: 
Zadzwon, moze na Twoim terenie rowniez dziala ktos z jego firmy kto jest rownie dobry jak on

----------


## pati25

> Cześć wszystkim. Jutro zaczynam kopać wykopy pod drenarz ale szczerze mówiąc boję się czy napewno położone dreny poniżej ław fundamentów nie spowoduja ich podmycia. Dreny będą metr od ław. Proszę jeszcze raz o pomoc i wypowiedzi tych wszystkich którzy mają na ten temat stu procentową pewność.


Czesc
Ja mam dren poniżej ławy w odleglości 1 m ,wszytko jest ok .Koparkowy kopał 4 metry a my układaliśmy żwir ,zasypywał i dalej kopał ..

----------


## nikonel

mam jeszcze jedno pytanie natury technicznej. Ziemia w jakiej będę kładł drenaż to glina. Mam od jakiegoś czasu rury drenarskie ale są one bez żadnej otuliny. Tak więc myślałem aby rurę opleść geowłóknina obsypać ją żwirem. Żwir wraz ze  znajdującą się w nim oplecioną rurą także byłby owinięty geowłóknina. Całość zasypana będzie piaskiem. 
Pytanie brzmi. Czy rozwiązanie jest dobre czy też przesadzam z ilością geowłókniny. Jakie są wasze propozycje.

----------


## pati25

I jak tam ?Udał sie drenaż?Wszystko ok?

----------


## nikonel

No to były trzy dni ciężkiej walki.  Rurę drenarską zasypałem żwirem i całość okryłem geowłókniną. Na geowłókninę sypnąłem piasek. Teraz muszę czekać na okres deszczowy , czyli na jesień i okaże się ile mi pomógł drenaż.

----------


## mychol12

Witam .Mam częsciowe podpiwniczenie .Od frontu domu mam drenaz odsuniety na 1 metr bo idzie poniżej ławy (przez to częściowe podpiwniczenie )
Woda opadowa nas nie zalewała aż do wczoraj ..całe ściany mokre ...
Dom jeszcze nie jest obsypany i niestety spadki sa na dom czy to moze byc powód?I przez to drenaz od frontu zawalony był gliną ..woda przepływała przez niego i ta gline i uderzała wściany domu poczym wchłaniała i w ten sposób dostała sie do piwnicy ..

I teraz zastanawiam sie co robic ...  :Confused:  
Czy odkopać zapchany glina dren ,dosypac żwiru ..Odległośc od ściany do do drenu te 1 metr zasypać ziemią i wyprofilować spadek w strone drenu ?
Czy moze zasypać dren gliną a stworzyc nowy dren przy samej ścianie budynku na głębokości 50 cm i pociagnąc go do samej góry żwirem (przy scianie budynku )?
Co robić ?Prosze o pomoc 
Dom oczywiscie bedzie obsypany i wyprofilowany by spadki były od budynku ,tylko co  ztym drenem robic nastepny ?Czy odkopac stary i przy budynku obsypac ziemia ?

----------


## P:)apolinek

Z tego co wiem to dren robi sie przy samym findamencie,aby spełniał swoje własciwosci.Na rury drenazowe nie sypie sie bezposrednio gliny(gdyz powoduje to zamulenie grenu),zwir i piasek do poziomu zero.
Na Twoim miejscu wyjał bym rure drenazowa  z wykopu który jest w odległosci około 1m i zasypał bym ziemia.Bez potrzeby bedzie 2 dren,a jesli go obsypiesz glina to zajdzie i berdzie stac w nim woda.
Wykonał 2 drenaz przy fundamentacj zasypujac go powiedzmy 10-15  cm nad dren zwirem,puzniej piasek.

----------


## mychol12

> Z tego co wiem to dren robi sie przy samym findamencie,aby spełniał swoje własciwosci.Na rury drenazowe nie sypie sie bezposrednio gliny(gdyz powoduje to zamulenie grenu),zwir i piasek do poziomu zero.
> Na Twoim miejscu wyjał bym rure drenazowa  z wykopu który jest w odległosci około 1m i zasypał bym ziemia.Bez potrzeby bedzie 2 dren,a jesli go obsypiesz glina to zajdzie i berdzie stac w nim woda.
> Wykonał 2 drenaz przy fundamentacj zasypujac go powiedzmy 10-15  cm nad dren zwirem,puzniej piasek.


Niestety nie moge usunąc tego drenu bo chroni on piwnice przed zalaniem .Jest on poniżej ławy głebokośc jego cos koło 2 metry .Mam częściowe podpiwniczenie i ławy schodowe(czyli juz gorzej byc nie moze)Narysuje

----------


## mychol12

Tam gdzie jest pytajnik jest 1 metr od budynku i miejsce z którym nie wiem co robić ?Zasypac i wyprofilowac w dren czy kłaść drenaż pod ta sciana ?

----------


## glester

Jak obsypiesz prawidłowo budynek problam powinien zniknąć. Poprzedniego lata przy nawałnicy w sierpniu też zalało mi piwnicę- przed domem stał duży zbiornik wody, gdyż dom nie był obsypany. Teraz wszystko jest ok ale jak deszcz wali jak z cebra to mam miękkie nogi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mychol12

Pomoże ktoś ...piwnica coraz bardziej mokra :sad:

----------


## P:)apolinek

Ma prawo byc mokra,jak by było inaczej.Z tego co piszesz na forum wynika iz masz dren po jednej stronie domu,po przeciwnej od piwnicu?? .Drenaz powinien byc wykonany wokół wszystkich scian domu.z ewentualnymi studzienkami do czyszczeia lub wybierania  nadmiaru wody.

Dren w odlegósci ponad metr od sciany w dodatku zaklejony glina zamioast odprowadzac wode magazynuje ja.

----------


## mychol12

> Ma prawo byc mokra,jak by było inaczej.Z tego co piszesz na forum wynika iz masz dren po jednej stronie domu,po przeciwnej od piwnicu?? .Drenaz powinien byc wykonany wokół wszystkich scian domu.z ewentualnymi studzienkami do czyszczeia lub wybierania  nadmiaru wody.
> 
> Dren w odlegósci ponad metr od sciany w dodatku zaklejony glina zamioast odprowadzac wode magazynuje ja.


Dren mam w wogół domu .Przepraszam nie napisałem ...
A co co masz na mysli z drenem w odległości metra od domu?Nie moglismy go bliżej zrobic ,jest ponizej ławy .....Czyli co sugerujesz wykonanie drugiego drenu przy scianie budynku na wysokości tej płytszej ławy?

----------


## P:)apolinek

Aha,skoro dren jest woków domu to mniejsze zmartwienie.Dren działa poprawnie wtedy gdy sa odpowiednio wypoziomowane spadki,a nie ktos od tak sobie wykopopie dołek i połozy dren,to pierwszy aspekt.
Dren nie moze byc bezposrednio zasypany piaskiem,co gorsze w Twoim wypadku glina.Zanim jednak bede pisał dalej o drenie dodam iz powinna byc wykonana izolacja scian zewnetrznych np papa modyfikowana sbs nie dachowa.
Dalej o dreniazu.Rurki nie moga byc bezposrednio połozone na glinie,powinny byc obsypane ze wszystkich stron kamieniem,np tłuczniem czy gryzem(lub jakims innym).Dopiero puznie piasek.Kolejnym aspektem jest tej sytuacji jest to iz kazdy drenaz powinien miec ujscie,przeciez musi gdzies wode z drenu odprowadzic.Przewaznie sa to studzienki z których wypompowywac trzeba wode.

----------


## mychol12

Mój dren jest zasypany  żwirem do samego poziomu zera tylko w ciagu ostatnich 2 tygodni miałem wykonywane prace ziemme i woda naniosła gline na dren .Były takie ulewy ....Teraz go nie widac ..Musze odkopac juz zamówiłem żwir .fakt jest taki ze nie mam wyprofilowane nic wokół domu ..woda idzie na dom  :sad: Mam juz ziemi i bede profilować...Wyczyszcze wyprofiluje dren i spadki w wokół domu i zobacze co bedzie po nastepnych deszczach ..

----------


## mychol12

Witam .
Zastanawiam sie nad pewnym pomysłem ...
Dren odkopie ,dosypie świeżego żwiru .
Ten 1metr co mam od budynku do drenu przydało by sie glina zasypać i wyprofilować w strone drenu ,by woda spływała do drenu  a nie wsiakała pod ścianą.I tak sobie mysle czy ten metr obsypac i  wyprofilowac w strone drenu a na to na całą długośc wyłożyc folie budowlaną i wsadzić ja w dren potem zasypać to żwirem na wysokośc 10 cm .
Wydaje mi sie sie ze jesli woda opadowa jakims cudem mineła by dren  to wpadła by w ten żwir i spłyneła po foli do drenu ..Co sadzicie głupi pomysł?
Na zdjęciu ten metr jest zaznaczony pytajnikiem .
Prosze o rade ..

----------


## Dyletant

Po ostatnich roztopach do zbudowanej w ubiegłym roku piwnicy przesączyło mi się około 20-25 cm wody. Stało się tak, pomimo użycia przeze mnie betonu z dodatkami mającymi zapewnić wodoodporność, wysmołowania zewnętrznych ścian piwnicy i bardzo starannego (tak przynajmniej sądziłem...) zabezpieczenia przed rozpoczęciem murowania piwnicy całego wykopu folią do oczek wodnych.

CO ROBIĆ?

Teraz - rzecz jasna - ograniczam się do wypompowywania wody z piwnicy i jakiekolwiek prace naprawcze planuję dopiero latem, jak grunt podeschnie. Ale chciałbym już przygotować się teoretycznie.

Pomysły są na razie takie:
1 - drenaż wokół budynku z odprowadzeniem wody w kierunku spadku terenu na około 20 metrów (działka jest duża, ok. 6000 mkw.)
2 - to samo co wyżej z wodą z dachu (być może zrobię nawet zbiornik na deszczówkę z kilku wkopanych kręgów)
3 - po wysuszeniu ścian (czy zwykłe wietrzenie latem wystarczy???) pokrycie ich do poziomu ok. metra nad podłogą jakąś zaprawą szlamową (jaką??? ktoś mi coś poleci???). Z podłogą to samo.

----------


## dudi998

Tylko drenaż mniałem podobnie tylko jeszcze więcej wody , wylewanie ma sens dopiero wtedy gdy opadna wody gruntowe idzie do ciepłego otwieraj okna drzwi wyschnie

----------


## Dyletant

Na jakiej głębokości zrobiłeś drenaż? Z rozsączeniem, czy ze studnią zbiorczą? Jakiej średnicy rury?
No i przede wszystkim - CZY POMOGŁO?

----------


## Uroczanka

Też mam teraz problem z zalaną piwnicą. O ironio, właśnie w ostatnim roklu jesieniią wykonaliśmy w ramach remontu starego domku (planujemy budowę nowego - a właściwie znaczącą rozbudowę tego starego) izolację przeciwwodną piwnic... Bez tej izolacji piwnice zawsze były suche, a po zaizolowaniu - paradoksalnie - stoi w nich woda na kilka cm (w najgorszym momencie było nawet ok. 20 cm). 
Ale mysle, że to jednak nie remont jest winien, tylko obecny wyjątkowy rok. Bo prawdą jest, że odkąd pamiętam (czyli od ok. 1970) takiego roku jeszcze nie było, przynajmniej na moim terenie (na pd od Piaseczna pod Warszawą). Bardzo mokra jesień, dużo śniegu zimą i znowu opady na przedwiośniu (śnieg, deszcz, znowu śnieg, znowu deszcz). Mam na działce staw - nigdy nie był tak przepełniony, jak teraz. Woda w piwnicy jest na tym samym poziomie, co w stawie. Pompujemy codziennie, ale póki wody gruntowe są tak wysoko, to jest to tylko doraźnie skuteczne - co się w dzień wypompuje, w nocy nalewa się z powrotem. 
Aha, i żeby było jasne: w ramach remontu zrobilismy tez drenaż opasdkowy wokół budynku, który odprowadza wodę do studzienki rewizyjnej oraz do studni ogrodowej. Ale w tej studni poziom wody jest teraz taki sam, jak w piwnicach...  Co do głębokości drenażu - musi być zmienna, bo ważne jest utrzymanie spadku ok. 2-4% na całej długości drenażu (u nas to 3 ściany domu - na czwartej zrobimy drenaż dopiero po roznudowie). Tak więc gdy zaczynalismy na głębokości ok. 50 cm, to kończylismy dobrze poniżej 1 m - na tej głębokości wychodzi odprowadzenie do studni. Byliśmy zmuszeni ostatecznie zrezygnować  jednask z zalecanego przez projektantkę spadku 4% , ponieważ na długości trzech naszych elewacji wynoszącej ok. 30 m spadek ten wymagał różnicy poziomów większej niż 2 m. Poprzestaliśmy  na standardowym 1,40 cm. 

Może Was zaciekawi, co teraz robimy z ta zalana piwnicą. Jak napisałam, pompujemy wodę, a gry robi się jej naprawdę mało, dodatkową "szuflujemy" czyli wymiatamy wode z piwnic i garażu przy pomocy prowizorycznej "szufli" z arkuszy styropianu (troszkę nam zostało po ocieplaniu starej części). Prawdziwe osuszanie musi poczekać na prawwdziwą wiosnę....

----------


## orko

Z tym, że 0.04* 30m =1.2m a więc macie jednak te 4% tylko kalkulator wysiadł.

----------


## 7tonik

> to samo co wyżej z wodą z dachu (być może zrobię nawet zbiornik na deszczówkę z kilku wkopanych kręgów)


Twój problem, to zbyt wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Przez takie działanie przyczynisz się do pogłębienia problemu. Często stosuje się odwrotne działanie w celu obniżenia wód gruntowych. Wkopuje się na odpowiednią głębokość rurę pcv o średnicy np. 40cm i wypompowuje się wodę (jeśli jest gdzie).
Może to zastąpić drenaż wokół domu. 
Moim zdaniem drenaż, który kończy się studzienką, z której nie odprowadza się wody na zewnątrz nie ma sensu.

----------


## alphatom79

Kurcze mam ten sam problem z piwnicą, dom jest na terenie ogólnie glinowatym, po tegorocznych roztopach w piwnicy miałem ponad 1 m wody, teraz jest tak około 15 cm, po okresie miesiąca od wypompowania. Latem będę starał się jakoś zaradzić temu.

----------


## mtworle

i to najlepiej puki mokro
pozdrawiam

----------


## jur60

Po dużych opadach śniegu 1 marca podczas roztopów do mojej piwnicy weszła woda. w DOMU MIESZKAM 15 LAT I TO BYŁ PIERWSZY PRZYPADEK PODEJSCIA WÓD GRUNTOWYCH.pRZEZ JAKIES DWA TYGODNIE BYŁO DOBRZE WODA ZESZŁA ŚCIANY SIE WYSUSZYŁY,A TERAZ W CZASIE TEJ POWODZI ZNOWU MAM WODĘ W PIWNICY I NIESTETY TRWA TO JUZ TRZECI TYDZIEŃ. cO KILKA DNI POMPUJE WODĘ ALE SZYBKO NACHODZI ZNOWU.
Co mam zrobic teraz po osuszeniu piwnicy jak ja zabezpieczyć prze zalaniem.
Jest to duża piwnica pod całym domem okolo 100 m.Wyłozona piĘknie płytkami,ale niestety teraz zalana.
Bardzo proszę o radę.

----------


## aadamuss24

Najłatwiej założyć pompę która raz na 15 lat się uruchomi i wodę wypompuje. Jeśli nie pompa to skucie pięknie wyłożonych płytek i zrobienie izolacji. pozdr adam

----------


## jur60

> Najłatwiej założyć pompę która raz na 15 lat się uruchomi i wodę wypompuje. Jeśli nie pompa to skucie pięknie wyłożonych płytek i zrobienie izolacji. pozdr adam


Właśnie myśle o izolacji ,ale jaka,????
Moze cos poradzisz?

----------


## jajmar

Ja bym poczekał do kolejnego razu. Skoro 15 lat wody nie było to możesz juz jeje nigdy nie zoabaczyc, ten rok jest dośc specyficzny.  A jak ogolnie masz poziom wod gruntowych do posadzki, teraz napewno powyżej a tak "norlanie' w innych latach ?

----------


## dominik981

Witam
problem polega na tym że piwnic podchodzi mi woda. Pod całym domem mam piwnice. Dom stoi na płycie.Płyta jest osadzona na warswie drobnego kruszywa, na to folia i płyta. W warstwie kruszywa są puszczone ruru drenażowe. W środku płyta jest zizolowana papa termozgrzewalną na to styropian i wylewka. Sciany z zewtatrz sa otynkowane. pomalowane izolacja. na to styropian i folia kubełkowa. A 30 cm poniżej płyty jest zrobiony drenaz wokoł całego budynku. Piwnice są około 170 cm pozizej gruntu. We wszystkich pomieszczeniach jest wilgoc na scianach do około 0,5m i zawilgocona jest równierz wylewka. Posze o pomoc w określeniu gdzie może bład że ta woda podchodzi. Czekam na odpowiedzi

----------


## 0degree

A ten drenaż ma drożny odpływ i gdzie? Może cofać się do niego woda.

----------


## jajmar

Z czego sa ściany piwnic i jak sa połacozne z płytą? Jaka jest izolacja przeciw wodna z zewnątrz?

----------


## dominik981

Odpływ drenaża jest drozny. Dzisiaj dokopałem sie do drenaża i jest on czysty w śroku płyneła woda. . Dodam że piwnice są zasypwane nad drenażem 50 cm gryzu, potem 80 cm ziemi i 50 cm gryzu.Przyczym jak odkopywałem to na głrbokości 50 cm płyneła woda bo niewchodzi w ziemi. I to samo na dole płyneła w drenażu i pod nim. A co do scian to są z zewtnątrz pustak betonowy a od środka pustak 12 ceramiczny. Ściana od płyty jest zaiozlowana izolacją na zimno i na to papatermozgrzewalna.

----------


## dominik981

Rok temu była podobna sytuacja ale wtedy ztkana była rura drenażowa ziemia na wylocie bo drogowcy przysypali ziemia , jak odkopałem rure to woda wyleciała jak pod cisninem. I przestało zamakac. tylko jak ta woda weszla do środka?

----------


## 0degree

Może problemem jest właśnie ta warstwa ziemi która nie za szybko przepuszcza wodę do drenażu niżej, warto było w tej górnej warstwie gruzu dać jeszcze jeden drenaż.

----------


## jajmar

A ta papa z zewnątrz to łaczy sie z tą ze środka?  Tworzy szczelna wannę ?
Ogolnie to na mokrym terenie jak sie leej plyte to sie i leje ściany i to wszystko z betonu wodo-odpornego. Na murowanych ścianach w wodzie to izloacje typu ciezkiego

----------


## samm

A jaki jest poziom wód gruntowych?
Czy dom stoi na zboczu?
Może dom jest osypany ziemią
dobrze chłonącą wodę a wokół
teren nie?
Może ten gruz nasiąka szybko
wodą i wolno oddaje jej do drenażu?

----------


## dominik981

Na ścianach z zewnatrz nie ma papy. jak juz mówiłem ściany są otynkowane i dwa razy pomalowane izolacją na zimna. A ściana jest cofnieta 5 cm od boku płyty i jest zrobiony taki mały skosik  żeby woda jakby płyneła po scianie to lwyleciała  za płyte.
Dom stoi na pagórku a poziom wód gruntowych nie wiem. A wokół dom jest sama glina która bardzo trudno przeouszcza wode. Jak juz mówiłem po odkopaniu woda płyneła po tej wartswie ziemi i pod nią przez ten drobny żwir.
A zastanawiam sie którędy ta woda może sie dostac. To wygląda tak jakby podchodziła od spodu.  Ta wilgosć pojawiła się tydzień temu. A desz pada prawie cały miesiąc.

----------


## fenix2

Po powodzi w 97 też mówili ze następna to dopiero za sto lat się zdarzy a tu klops 2010.

----------


## dominik981

Witam
 Widze że nikt nie ma pomysłu w mojej sprawie. Skąd ta woda podchodzi.
Trudno..

----------


## dario_c

Jak to skąd, pod bloczkami. Ja mam podobnie jak TY. Też na dole mam zawilgocone tynki w piwnicy. Jeszcze nie mam wylewki w piwnicy i widzę, że pomimo trzykrotnego malowania i działającego drenażu woda w niewielkiej ilości przesącza się do środka tak że posadzka przy tej wilgotności nie wysycha. Z drenażu ze studni zbiorczej woda jest na bieżąco wypompowywana. Obecna sytuacja jest wyjątkowa, ziemia już jest tak nasiąknięta wodą, że każdy deszcz będziesz miał w piwnicy tym bardziej,  że na około masz glinę. Radzę się przyzwyczaić i nie stresować (na szczęście w porę zrobiłeś drenaż) większość piwnic na glinie bez drenażu jest regularnie zalewana i wszyscy żyją.

----------


## Aleksandryta

dominik z nieba spada i podchodzi  :bash: 
U mnie w segmencie od 11 lat nie bylo wody, a teraz wylewam dziennie kilka wiader. Wybija od spodu. Piwnica cala schowana w ziemi (220 cm wysokosc). Poprostu trzeba zaczekac,az opadnie poziom wod gruntowych. Ten rok jest wyjatkowy, bo pogoda tez jest wyjatkowa. Znowu zapowiadaja fale duzych opadow ... Tak wiec dominik poczekaj, az sytuacja unormuje sie...

----------


## tomclav

a skąd ta woda wchodzi? jak od dołu to będzie problem z izolacją, może wylać "wannę" ze szczelnego betonu? jak ścianami to coś można poradzić chemią i folią ale chyba taniej poczekać 13 lat na następną powódź.

----------


## herakles

Ja słyszałem o ludziach(sąsiadach kumpla stryjka dziadka) co bardzo chcieli piwnicę na podmokłym terenie. Zrobili drenaż, do studzienek wsadzili pompy i wypompowują w mokre czasy wodę do lasu państwowego i tak żyją. Tobie polecę to samo rozwiązanie, z tym, że pompować będziesz jak pojawi się woda 1000 letnia, czyli co jakieś 2 tygodnie ostatnimi czasy.

----------


## dżana

Witam mam spory problem z piwnicą. Może ktoś poradzi co z tym zrobić. Otóż, pod gankiem  była wykopana piwnica ale ponieważ nie została od razu zaizolowana a teren jest dość mokry cały czas stała tam woda. Została więc zasypana prawie w całości, tak że można do niej wejść tylko na kolanach :smile:  na to położona folia i zrobiona wylewka. Niestety nic to nie dało bo przy kilkudniowych  opadach deszczu piwnica dalej napełnia się wodą. Moje pytanie oczywiście brzmi: jak to zaizolować? bo wydaje mi się że zasypanie do samej góry spowoduje że moknąć będzie wylewka na ganku. Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?

----------


## asiafirst

Witam serdecznie,

jestem tu nowa i mam spory problem z piwnicą. Może moje pytania wydadzą się Wam naiwne, ale szczerze mówiąc nie mam większego doświadczenia w budowie i trochę mnie to wszystko przerasta. Postaram się krótko opisać mój problem i będę bardzo, bardzo wdzięczna za rady.

Dom jest stary, z 1928roku, z cegły, bez ławy fundamentowej. Remontowaliśmy go niemal od podstaw, gdyż nie dostaliśmy zgody na budowę nowego. Jest to dom odzyskany po latach użytkowania przez zakłady państwowe i doprowadzony do kompletnej ruiny. Piwnica jest pod połową budynku. Jest małe okienko. Wcześniej była tylko krata umożliwiająca zsyp węgla i wg informacji wszystkich osób wcześniej tam zamieszkujących nigdy nie  było tam wilgoci. Remon zaczeliśmy od zaizolowania ścian piwnicy. Niestety tylko izolacja pionowa. Pozioma nie była możliwa podobno z uwagi na kiepski stan cegły. Gleba jest gliniasta, stan wód niski. Mieszkamy tam już prawie 2 lata i non stop borykamy się z wilgocią. Na początku zalewało nam całą piwnicę, przy podłodze, na styku ze ścianą wypływały litry wody. Okazało się, ze to rura kanalizacyjna jest uszkodzona i woda się cofa. Naprawiliśmy problem, przestała lać się woda, ale nie zmieniło się nic jeżeli chodzi o wilgoć. W piwnicy wszystko pleśnieje, a ściany są wilgotne. Tynk odpada. W dotyku to te ściany są poprostu mokre. Czy możliwe jest, że izolacja zmieniła dom w termos, co się dzieje, że te ściany są ciągle mokre? Piwnica została troszkę pogłębiona i została wylana wylewka. Nie bardzo pamiętam co z izolacją, chyba trochę poległam w tym temacie i głupio zaufałam wykonawcom - partaczom.  Czy ktoś może mi pomóc, polecić kogoś kto to zobaczy, podsunąć jakiś pomysł?
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.
Asia

----------


## fenix2

Może coś więcej, jakieś szczegóły ?
Jak wygląda dokładnie ta izolacja pionowa ?
Jeżeli zrobiona jest tylko wylewka cementowa bez izolacji w postaci foli czy papy to niestanowi to żadnej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej.

Izolacji poziomej pod ścianami fundamentowymi raczej już nie zrobisz. Zostaje jeszcze nadzieje w postaci drenażu opaskowego jeżeli masz możliwość odprowadzenia z niego wody.

----------


## gyro

Na wstępie witam wszystkich jako nowy użytkownik forum  :smile: 

Przedstawię pokrótce całą sytuację, będę mówił ogólnikowo troszkę ogólnikowo. Mieszkam w domu 1 piętrowym z piwnicą (wkopana w ziemię na jakieś 2/3 wysokości). Dom ma już 15lat. Od 3-4 lat regularnie na jesień i wiosnę w niektórych miejscach w piwnicy pojawia się woda (podejrzewam ze przesiąka przez fundamenty). Wykonaliśmy już drenaż który po części pomógł, szkoda że nie tak jakbyśmy tego chcieli.. Wiem, że w czasie gdy budowano ten dom nie zwracano uwagi na wiele rzeczy, jedną z nich jest słaba izolacja ścian piwnicy, które to posmarowano smołą.. Są tez studzienki które mogą być za płytkie.
Zastanawiam się nad odkopaniem fundamentu, osuszeniem i ponownym uszczelnieniu, jak również pogłębieniu studzienek i odprowadzaniu wody, bezpośrednio z nich.

Proszę o radę

----------


## daro31ie

U mnie kolego powodem była woda z rynien, wykopałem chłonniaka do wszystkich rynien i jak na razie spokój
pozdrawiam

----------


## Mateusz1235

Najlepiej to odkop fundamenty  wysusz i na to przyklej folie. Tutaj masz opisane co i jak. http://muratordom.pl/budowa/fundamen...ne,14_368.html

----------


## szybkaosa

> Najlepiej to odkop fundamenty  wysusz i na to przyklej folie. Tutaj masz opisane co i jak. http://muratordom.pl/budowa/fundamen...ne,14_368.html


No a jak  uszczelnisz styk posadzka-ściana fundamentowa?  Bo posadzkę to też bez problemu zaizolujesz.
Szukaj przyczyny, może w pobliżu jakieś rowy są niedrożne albo zlikwidowane?

----------


## topr

Jeśli mogę się podłączyć, *gyro* mam nadzieję, że nie masz nic przeciwko.
Podobny problem.

Dom z piwnicą (2/3 wysokości) - wokół glina, wysoki poziom wód.

Podstawowe pytania do wykonania drenażu:
- w jakiej mniej-więcej odległości od muru kładzie się w takim przypadku rury drenarskie? (0,5 metra - metr - więcej?)
- czy między wykopem, np. metr od muru, a murem ma zostać glina, czy nie daj boże!? (chciałbym poprawić izolację, ale chciałbym wiedziec jakie środki ostrożności zaleca się przy tym).

Pozdrawiam i liczę na Waszą pomoc,
topr

----------


## waldee

Takie wtórne uszczelnienie jest bardzo ciężkie. Lepszy będzie dobry drenaż pod warunkiem że masz gdzie wodę odprowadzić. Miałem budować piwnice pod 1/3 budynku lecz w porę zmieniłem plany.

----------


## topr

Jesli nie doprecyzowałem - drenaż będzie na pewno + ewentualna poprawa izolacji.
Pytanie czy mogę to zrobic za jednym razem.
Martwi mnie, że przy gotowych budynkach nalezy zostawić duży odstęp, bo nigdzie nie mogę dojść czy to oznacza szeroki wykop, czy po prostu zostaje glina między wykopem a ścianą.

Dom własnie kupiony z zastanym problemem...

----------


## turra1

a podł.acz pompe szlamówke i pompuj to przez dren

----------


## topr

> Najlepiej to odkop fundamenty  wysusz i na to przyklej folie. Tutaj masz opisane co i jak. http://muratordom.pl/budowa/fundamen...ne,14_368.html


Czy można odkopać fundamenty wokół postawionego już domu w celu osuszenia - wszystkie naraz, czy ściana po ścianie. Nie zaszkodzi to konstrukcji budynku?
http://muratordom.pl/galeria-artykul...86/2291/10598/
Jak to się robi poprawnie? Jakies doświadczenia? Jakie przeciwwskazania?

Dzięki, pozdrawiam

----------


## pilotek11

Witam od niedawna ok 1miesiac temu nachodzi mi do piwnicy (przerobiona na mieszkalne) woda,początkowo spod płytek troszeczke to zrobiłem w narożniku dziurę i tam wybierałem wode. Obecnie zrobiłem na zewnątrz domu 2 studzienki z ktorych pompuje wode i w domu w kotłowni dodatkowy dołek. Ponadto widzę ze nachodzi woda ze ścian fundamentowych. Co poradzicie?? Chciałem zamówić firmę ale powiedzieli ze dopiero jak sucha ziemia będzie;/


Aha czy jeśli sąsiadka ma szambo połączone i drenami i teraz jej sie cofa do tego szamba ze starż pompuje codziennie wode to moze tez mnie zalewać?? Mieszkam ok 30m od niej

----------


## fkzzpio

Witam koledzy  napisze najbardziej dokładnie jak ja poradziłem sobie z tym problemem regularnie miałem 10 cm wody w piwnicy lecz niestety jest to nie tani sposób  i wymaga cierpliwości na początek poczekałem jak wody opadną i wybrałem całą wodę z piwnicy następnie bardzo dokładnie osuszyłem . ściany oraz posadzkę (ok 40cm od kąta ) starannie wyczyściłem odkurzaczem następnie zasmarowałem (ok40cm) środkiem o nazwIe PENETRON . 

OK PIWNICA ZAKOŃCZONA WYCHODZIMY PRZED DOM

Odkopujemy fundamenty i wywalamy cały drenaż bo za pewne i tak jest źle ułożony gdy już dokopiemy sie do fundamentu czyścimy go dokładnie i nakładamy na niego PENETRON (DWIE WARSTWY DOKŁADNIE Z INSTRUKCJĄ I SPECYFIKACJĄ )  
Gdy penetron wyschnie ok 48 h wiemy że beton mamy już dokładnie zabezpieczony ponieważ penetron wgryza sie i izoluje beton na 15-20 cm .
Gruntujemy fundament oraz złączenie w moim przypadku silikatu z fundamentem  gruntem DIETERMANN  ROZROBIONYM 1:8 GDY GRUNT WYSCHNIE NAKŁADAMY MASĘ DIETERMANN SUPERFLEX 10 na fundament i złączanie bardzo dokładnie następnie zatapiamy taśmę DIETERMANN  i zasmarowujemy ją tą samą masą .

GDY DIETERMANN ZASCHNIE 

Robimy prawidłowy drenaż w moim przypadku:

wykopana miejsce na drenaż  wykładamy geowłóknina wsypujemy do niej kamienia płukanego układamy rurę (fi100 z otuliną) pamiętając  że rura musi mieć spad ok (1%) w stronę studni bądź odpływu następnie prawidłowo ułożoną  rurę zasypujemy kamieniem i na kamień geowłókninę .
zasypujemy i cieszymy sie prawidłowo wykonaną izolacją  :smile: 

koszt:
penetron :  540zł
dieterman superflex 10 :370zł
oraz koszta drenażu.

+ - 1500ZŁ

PROSZĘ PAMIĘTAĆ TE PIENIĄŻKI WYDAJE SIĘ 1 RAZ NA CAŁE ŻYCIE !!!
I SPOKÓJ NA LATA

----------


## arczi111

Boje się kolego, że sama izolacja pionowa nie wystarczy. Ja walczyłem z wodą z piwnycy przez 3 miesiace. Po wykopaniu piwnic, w miesiacu maju, codziennie wylewałem ok 15 wiader wody dziennie. Woda lała się zewsząd. Dopiero po zrobieniu drenażu opaskowego (musi być wykonany na głebokości ławy fundamentowej), przestało się lać. Teraz planuje wykonać jeszcze drenaż wewnętrzny, który pozwoli mi spać spokojnie. Izolacja pionowa też jest oczywiście wykonana.

Pzdr

Mam nadzieje, że za niedługo dodam fotke swojego cuda  :Smile:

----------


## topr

> następnie zasmarowałem (ok40cm) środkiem o nazwIe PENETRON .


Gdzie to można kupić?





> Czy można odkopać fundamenty wokół postawionego już domu ... wszystkie naraz, czy ściana po ścianie.


Jakieś konkrety na ten temat?

----------


## Marqo

Problemem jest odprowadzenie wody z drenów, nie zawsze jest do gdzie. Jesli jest taka możliwość nie powinno się kopać przy samym budynku. To sprowadza wodę z terenu pod fundamenty.

----------


## fkzzpio

u mnie jest też bardzo podmokły teren  można powiedzieć że dom stoi na bagnie penetron  zamawiałem przez internet . mam i pionową i dren opaskowy

----------


## face

skoro sasiadce sie woda cofa do szamba znaczy ze jest wysoki poziom wod gruntowych

to ze strazacy te wode pompuja (do rowu mysle) to nie znaczy ze to powoduje u Ciebie zalewanie piwnicy

jedyne i sluszne to odkopac na wiosne budynek, wykonac izolacje przeciwwodna i drenaz odprowadzony do odbiornika (moze byc row jesli spadki puszcza)
jesli woda bedzie nadal naplywac np spod posadzki pozostaje rowniez zabezpieczenie  posadzki przed naplywem wody

----------


## trusia

ja też w podpobnym temacie mam pytanie. od czerwca (!!) mam wodę w piwnicy, średnio ok. 15-20cm, ostatnio, parę dni temu podniosła się do 30 cm (zgodnie ze stanem wody na wiśle, jest jej troche mniej lub wiecej). wchodzi do piwnicy przez szczelinę między ścianą i posadzką. pytanie to jak się jej pozbyć oraz jak uszczelnić piwnicę, żeby nie wchodziła ponownie?

----------


## tdo

> No to były trzy dni ciężkiej walki.  Rurę drenarską zasypałem żwirem i całość okryłem geowłókniną. Na geowłókninę sypnąłem piasek. Teraz muszę czekać na okres deszczowy , czyli na jesień i okaże się ile mi pomógł drenaż.


No i jak? Pomogło?

----------


## ZosiaWs

Dzień dobry!
Mam pewien problem. Otrzymaliśmy dom w spadku, wybudowany w 1957 roku i do tej pory był zamieszkiwany. Teraz trzeba zrobić generalny remont. 
No i sprawa jest taka, że w piwnicy pod podłogą w kuchni jest woda. Piwnica ma głębokość ok. 120cm przy czym 50cm to woda. Musimy zedrzeć podłogę (deski drewniane od 1957) i coś z wodą trzeba zrobić. Tylko co? 
Zasypać? Wypompować wodę i zostawić? Czy najdzie nowa?
Ma ktoś jakieś rady?

----------


## CityMatic

Odkopać wszystko w około domu , założyć drenaż , wykonać izolację pionową jak najsolidniej może trzeba będzie jakoś zabezpieczyć też izolację poziomą - fundament od ściany jeśli takowy jest?
Co do piwnicy to po zdarciu podłogi wodę wypompować, zaizolować ściany piwniczki od wewnątrz, zasypać piaskiem, zagęścić, dać chudziak , izolację , ocieplenie, jastrych,  posadzkę i gotowe.
Wydaje się, ze skoro woda stała w piwnicy, a ściany były suche to izolacja pozioma ścian istnieje i ma się dobrze. a przyczyną jest niski poziom wód gruntowych.
To jest moje zdanie Pozdrawiam

----------


## zibik_eng

> No i sprawa jest taka, że w piwnicy pod podłogą w kuchni jest woda. Piwnica ma głębokość ok. 120cm przy czym 50cm to woda. Musimy zedrzeć podłogę (deski drewniane od 1957) i coś z wodą trzeba zrobić. Tylko co? 
> Zasypać? Wypompować wodę i zostawić? Czy najdzie nowa?
> Ma ktoś jakieś rady?


Zlecić uprawnionemu inżynierowi wykonanie EKSPERTYZY BUDOWLANEJ mającej na celu ustalenie przyczyny takiego stanu rzeczy i na jej podstawie (wniosków) podejmować dalsze kroki.

----------


## Dorotka48

Witam jako nowy uczestnik na tym forum.
Prosze o pomoc bo nie wiem co robic.
Odziedziczyłam prawie stuletnią chałupę kurpiowską postawioną na działce blisko 50 lat temu. Dom jest piękny i chcę go ocalić przed zmurszeniem. Chałupa jest tylko częściowo podpiwniczona bo kiedy była stawiana zdobycie jakichkolwiek materiałow budowlanych graniczyło z cudem. Problem :
od dłuższego już czasu w domu śmierdzi stęchlizną. 
Planowałam 
osuszanie ale powiedziano mi, że to nie usuwa przyczyny którą jest prawdopodobnie gromadzenie sìę wody opadowej spływającej z dachu pod dom. Fundamenty ją zasysają i w tej chwili mokre są ściany piwnicy i cześciowo podłoga. I pewnie od spodu podłoga drewniana.
Czy zrobienie drenażu opaskowego w odległości ok 1m. byłoby rozeiązaniem? Obawiam sie odkopywania fundamentów które wydają się nie byc w najlepszym stanie.
Podobno powinnam pomysleć rownież o izolacji poziomej czyli iniekcji krystalicznej (od wewnątrz) - ale nie ma mozliwości zrobienia tego po całości. Grunt to piach ze żwirem.
Co mam zrobić z tym fantem bo nie wiem do kogo się zwrócić.
Będę wdzięczna za każdą dobrą radę.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów.
Zdesperowana starsza pani.

----------


## Robinson74

Proszę zwrócić się do fizyka budowli. 
On na miejscu oceni stan budynku, ustali przyczyny i poda rozwiązania wraz z technologią robót. 
Potem wykonawca ma się trzymać wytycznych eksperta.

----------


## Andrzej733

Najpierw trzeba deszczówkę z dachu rurami odprowadzić dalej od domu i zrobić tak aby woda z opadów nie spływała pod dom. Wtedy będzie widać czy to tylko woda opadowa

----------


## Tolo74

> Czy zrobienie drenażu opaskowego w odległości ok 1m. byłoby rozeiązaniem? Obawiam sie odkopywania fundamentów które wydają się nie byc w najlepszym stanie.
> Podobno powinnam pomysleć rownież o izolacji poziomej czyli iniekcji krystalicznej (od wewnątrz) - ale nie ma mozliwości zrobienia tego po całości. Grunt to piach ze żwirem.


Desperacja starszej Pani ne pomoże tylko racjonalne zabiegi.
Najgorsze co może być -to pogorszyć, a tym może być zbyt bliski 'fundamentów' lub zbyt głęboki drenaż. O ile sam drenaż jest bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem to mozna miejscami  (ok 2m od domu) zrobić wykop na ok. 1m i zobaczyć czy nie gromadzi się tam woda i jak po deszczu szybko schodzi (w piasku powinna szybko).
Podstawa do szczelny dach i jak wczesniej napisano odprowadzenie deszczówki daleko od domu.
Iniekcja na koniec -jako ostateczność -jest trochę inwazyjnym zabiegiem.

----------

